# Tianeptine (Stablon)



## DMT (Oct 18, 2008)

This medication helps with mild depression and anxiety. I've used this religiously for a few months and it really did help and I willingly stopped using it for about a month now and the depression/anxiety has not returned.

It's a unique drug that's an SSRE which works the opposite of an SSRI, and in return, you get no sexual or other severe side effects of an SSRI but all the benefits of reduction of anxiety and depression. You can find out more by googling it.

Good Luck and if you have any questions, I'll try and answer them here.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it available in Canada?


----------



## DMT (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think so, I think it's only available in Europe and Asia so you'd have to order it from an overseas source... Mine was sent from Turkey.. but a French company makes it, Servier i think.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think its time I try this drug. If anyone has a way to get this drug, feel free to pm me plz.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

It's supposedly has a low side effect profile. I want to try it.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

Noca said:


> If anyone has a way to get this drug, feel free to pm me plz.


Same here. My doctor doesn't like long-term meds, especially psycho-pharmaceuticals, so I think she's... not being honest with me about my options. She said my EffexorXR is my only option and it doesn't do much.


----------



## DMT (Oct 18, 2008)

Whoever wants to know about the source, please contact me privately. I don't want to have this thread locked. Here is some more info about it:

_The French have invented the first authentic serotoninergic anti-depressant which is called Stablon or Tianeptine. Tianeptine has both anti-depressant and anxiolytic activity and has been used, successfully, in depressive individuals exposed priorly to MDMA. Tianeptine is a selective serotonin re-uptake enhancer(SSRE), which is just exactly the opposite of SSRIs! The reason why Stablon is a thymoanaleptic is, precisely, because, normally, serotonin decreases all form of reactivity in the central nervous system, mood included. Serotonin is a general behavioural reducer.Then, antagonising the effects of serotonin should, if properly targetted in the limbic system and its association with the pre-frontal cortex, give rise to a true anti-depressant effect with mood elevation instead of mood blunting. This is what is, precisely, observed with Tianeptine!_

The whole thing can be found here:

http://www.erowid.org/archive/rhodium/pharmacology/sociabilize.html


----------



## Jguy22 (Oct 18, 2008)

I always wondered about this drug. I have access to it but now that I am on a MAOI I don't know if it would be a good idea. But, the idea of this drug kinda makes me outraged. It basically does the complete freaking opposite of a SSRI. So what that mean I should have had less serotonin all along no more??? If this drug is really better than the average MAOI, SRRI, SNRI, there is something desperately wrong about the pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## DMT (Oct 18, 2008)

I think our current understanding of how the brain functions is very infantile, like i mentioned on another thread, so we come out with crude ways of treating these so called disorders and most cause side effects, some more severe than others. There are always multiple solutions to a problem and I think this is just another method of treating anxiety/depression. We don't really understand what is causing these symptoms in the 1st place, there has to be a chemical reaction in the brain that's responsible, obviously..

Anyway, anyone will tell you, the way the current medications work is instead of targeting depression, they pretty much get rid of ALL feeling, so you walk around like a zombie. Sure you're not depressed anymore but you're also not happy, you gain weight, you go limp, etc etc... It's sort of like an antibiotic treatment which should be the last resort because it destroys the bad guys, sure, but also all the good guys, like dropping napalm on a village that the terrorists are hiding in, and killing all the civilians along with them.

This medication obviously does not work for everyone because not everyone shares the same cause, but the symptoms could be similar or even the same, thus could easily be misdiagnosed.. This, coupled with constant pressure from the pharmaceutical companies trying to push their product to make insane profits, no wonder why the progress has been crawling at snail's pace. Everyone's trying to make the most amount of money while they can, even if it means hindering progress. In some cases they might even know there is a better medication out there and it's made by a rival company, but what you don't know can't hurt you, right? They might as well cash in on a car that gets 25 mpg before bringing in something that's 30 mpg, to use another analogy and wait to bring it to the masses in another continent until, they, themselves are able to synthesize it and make their own version of it successfully. 

There is a lot to be mad about, but I'd look at this drug as just another weapon in our arsenal. If it works, great! If not, back to the drawing board and we can build on it and learn from what didn't work, to come up with better, more effective drugs.


----------



## Jguy22 (Oct 18, 2008)

I still feel we are all being taken on a ride. There saying first the cure to anxiety, depression is more serotonin, and then there taking serotinin away (doing the opposite) and people are getting good effect, sometimes better. Thats like saying ok I am going to cure your cancer by giving you more cancer almost, it just does not make sense. Good thing for CBT I am reading the one in my sig right now and it seems to help.


----------



## David78 (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyway to get this in north America? I read a study that said this particular drug was effective in restoring some of the memory loss caused by Anxiety/Stress. Since this is my main complaint i would really like to try to medication.


----------



## lit (Feb 9, 2010)

I've tried this and it's pretty good for anxiety compared to SSRI I've been on, I've been searching the net to find out what countries its available in but I'm having no luck..does anyone have some links or advice where to look?.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Jguy22 said:


> I still feel we are all being taken on a ride. There saying first the cure to anxiety, depression is more serotonin, and then there taking serotinin away (doing the opposite) and people are getting good effect, sometimes better. Thats like saying ok I am going to cure your cancer by giving you more cancer almost, it just does not make sense. Good thing for CBT I am reading the one in my sig right now and it seems to help.


Well, that's why drugs are approved based on medical trials and not theory. The truth is, we don't conclusively know WHY SSRIs work as an anti-depressant, the "depression is serotonin" theory was based on the demonstrated effectiveness of SSRIs (however slight), rather than the other way around. We know that SSRIs stimulate neuronal growth in the hippocampus, an area of the brain that often atrophies in the midst of depression, and we know that they tend to reduce the levels of pro-inflammatory cytrokines which are thought to contribute to the sickness feeling that's common in depression.


----------



## Thorsten (Apr 6, 2010)

Also, serotonin isn't he only culprit when it comes to depression. There are hundreds of neurotransmitters most of which we have no idea how they work or what they do.
Feeling cheated because you have been told that SSRI's are the way forward is not something you should feel bad about. It's more of a reflection of how the system is. The majority of doctors know very little about how to truly treat depressive disorders when it comes to administering medication. Therapy tends to be the better option and is something I personally value above any medication. So they are very much right to offer this before offering you a solution via the chemical route. 
Unfortunately depending on where you are from the majority of doctors will not be up to speed with cutting edge solutions with respect to medication. Most will have never heard of Stablon or find the idea completely stupid because it contradicts the theory of more serotonin = more happiness. I've been seeing my doctor on and off for the past 9 years and in that time it's just been one SSRI chucked at me after another. Some of them are really bad in this respect. I don't doubt that good doctors do exist and some will be more up to date and 'with it'. But even then getting them to prescribe anything other than an SSRI...? It could still be tough - the 'SSRI prescribing culture' is going to be a hard thing to shake off. Here in the UK its the same as it was 9 yrs ago for me.... The medical profession just seems content with SSRI's as the answer to everything despite the fact that evidence clearly points otherwise with regards to success rates.

Bearing in mind Stablon shouldn't even really be compared with SSRI's really. As I said you shouldn't feel cheated because it's a completely different type of drug. It just works differently. It's like Bupripion. Bupripion is an anti-depressant but it works mainly on DA and NE. It's stimulating and gives you that 'get up and go' effect. Stablon also increases DA in certain parts of the brain and although it speeds up the re-uptake of Serotonin, it's my opinion that what it actually does is make the process more efficient. So instead of your Serotonin lingering around it's going to where it's supposed to go and when it hits the receptors it gives you the hightening effect as opposed to the emotional blunting effect you get from SSRI's. There is a lot of good stuff on pubmed about Stablon if you get the time to read it.

Here's a report explaining about the efficiency of Serotonin turnover:

*Antidepressant action of tianeptine is connected with acceleration of serotonin turnover in the synapse: a hypothesis.*

Uzbekov MG.
Department of Brain Pathology, Research Institute of Psychiatry, Moscow. [email protected]
*Abstract*

Based on the results of our investigation of patients with anxious depression under the treatment with serotonergic antidepressants with different mechanism of action on serotonin reuptake we, the first time in the literature, propose the hypothesis about neurochemical mechanism of tianeptine action. According to this hypothesis tianeptine not only activates serotonin reuptake into the synaptic ending but also activates its release from the ending into the synaptic cleft thus accelerating serotonin turnover rate in the synapse. Proposed mechanism mainly refers the first, acute phase of its action directed to the normalization of serotonergic neurotransmission.

PMID: 19827315 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

So it sounds as if it basically improves the synthesis of Serotonin. More is pumped out and more is consumed.

A really interesting drug.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Well to be honest I would think that would be an obvious hypothesis, just like SSRIs do quite the opposite and actually downregulate receptors, it's all part of your brain's very complex homeostatic response to balance things out.

Here's the thing though... it's rare that a drug can push the homeostatic response PAST baseline (that is, start producing more to the point where there is serotonin sitting in the synapse more than there used to be.) Also, the vast majority of serotonin receptors actually do bad things when activated, the efficacy of some drugs lies completely in BLOCKING these receptors, but I don't see any perfect drug for this, we may need a combination of more highly selective drugs. Remeron is an interesting approach, but it also blocks antihistamine VERY potently, which contributes to its knock-out power, something very undesirable, and it also blocks the serotonin antagonist 5HT2C receptor, which is helpful in a way - blocking that particular receptor can contribute to anxiolysis and also a decrease in motor restlessness. Both good things, but it can also contribute to a hugely increased appetite, so voracious that the fear of putting on 100 pounds is a reason that MANY people stop using the drug.

If we could use a drug or combination of drugs to selectively target ideal 5HT receptors to block while completely avoiding or at least significantly weakening any effect on the receptors contributing to the symptoms responsible for such a high degree of discontinuation with similar drugs, and at the same time ACTIVATING other receptors such as 5HT1A which has a positive effect of its own and ALSO inhibiting glutamate... well, we could have a relatively fast-acting antidepressant that should be effective for a lot more people. The hard part is designing drugs with such an insanely high degree of selectively.

Of course, this is ignoring all the other neurotransmitters which can largely be of benefit too, even though not every expert agrees on the role that neurotransmitters play in certain mental illnesses like depression (schizophrenia being an undeniable exception). It is still highly likely that neurotransmitter-based drug therapy can help those even when it is NOT the direct cause and so it remains a very valid target.


----------



## tinynepteen (May 6, 2010)

*Hello*



DMT said:


> This medication helps with mild depression and anxiety. I've used this religiously for a few months and it really did help and I willingly stopped using it for about a month now and the depression/anxiety has not returned.
> 
> It's a unique drug that's an SSRE which works the opposite of an SSRI, and in return, you get no sexual or other severe side effects of an SSRI but all the benefits of reduction of anxiety and depression. You can find out more by googling it.
> 
> Good Luck and if you have any questions, I'll try and answer them here.


I hope I have put this in the right place?
Can you tell me what dose of Tianeptine/Stablon is effective please? I have not had much luck with SSRI's and would like to talk to my Doctor about this drug.
Thank you muchly.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

David78 said:


> Anyway to get this in north America? I read a study that said this particular drug was effective in restoring some of the memory loss caused by Anxiety/Stress. Since this is my main complaint i would really like to try to medication.


A good combination for memory loss and impaired cognitive functioning (also attention deficit disorder) is Stablon and Deprenyl. Stablon has already been covered here so I won't go into how that works, but Deprenyl is a novel MAOI drug which is taken in very low doses once or twice a week for younger people and daily for older people. As it's a selective irreversible MAOI-B inhibitor at low doses, it doesn't have the normal dietary restrictions associated with MAOI-A drugs.

I have tried this combo myself for 2 weeks and not only does it work instantly and amazingly well as an anti-depressant, it also really helped stabilise my mood and energy levels, and more importantly helped my attention/cognitive problems which I frequently experience preventing me from working. The Deprenyl just seems to "repair" the brain somehow and improves cognitive function.

Normally you shouldn't take an MAOI type drug with a serotonin acting antidepressant, however both Stablon and Deprenyl, being novel drugs, they seem to work fine together without any problem at all, at low doses.


----------



## theturk (Oct 15, 2011)

tinynepteen said:


> I hope I have put this in the right place?
> Can you tell me what dose of Tianeptine/Stablon is effective please? I have not had much luck with SSRI's and would like to talk to my Doctor about this drug.
> Thank you muchly.


Hi, as an irregular user of stablon, I might answer this.

Normal dose is 12.5 mg (one tab) for 3 times a day because it has a short half life. Its effects start sooner on an empty stomach, it has a mild anxiolytic effect lasting for around 1h.

No additional dosing info given in the leaflet; save for the elderly.

And it also helps with asthma or coughs from smoking; i felt i can much easily breathe and smoking (i know its bad) doesn't make me cough much. Something to do with serotonin being "reuptaked" into platelets in the bloodstream.

hope this helps


----------



## nito (Nov 7, 2008)

DK3 said:


> A good combination for memory loss and impaired cognitive functioning (also attention deficit disorder) is Stablon and Deprenyl. Stablon has already been covered here so I won't go into how that works, but Deprenyl is a novel MAOI drug which is taken in very low doses once or twice a week for younger people and daily for older people. As it's a selective irreversible MAOI-B inhibitor at low doses, it doesn't have the normal dietary restrictions associated with MAOI-A drugs.
> 
> I have tried this combo myself for 2 weeks and not only does it work instantly and amazingly well as an anti-depressant, it also really helped stabilise my mood and energy levels, and more importantly helped my attention/cognitive problems which I frequently experience preventing me from working. The Deprenyl just seems to "repair" the brain somehow and improves cognitive function.
> 
> Normally you shouldn't take an MAOI type drug with a serotonin acting antidepressant, however both Stablon and Deprenyl, being novel drugs, they seem to work fine together without any problem at all, at low doses.


wow no serotonon syndrome mixing the two? I have always been quite interested in Deprenyl to improve my memory and attention. I am 28 so i would be considered a young adult. I've also read it can interact with things quite easy so i guess i would need to be careful. I am also currently on stablon and love it. When i take it on am empty stomach, my chest feels warm and body is relaxed. Do you mind me asking where you get depression from? perhaps a pm would be more convenient?

cheers


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Stablon lows serotonin, so serotonin syndrome is hardly possible at all. Though MAOIs are contraindicated with it.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Tianeptine is preeting interesting because, if it really does ENHANCE the reuptake and release of serotonin, then it would be correcting the cause of many psychiatric disorders, genteically speaking, while SSRI's make it worse.

SSRI's may increase mood, but thats not always a good thing. (Ever notice how popular jocks seem emotionally okay and unexcited about everything--"being cool.") Especially when SSRI's exacerbate Bipolar Disease symptoms.

The unfortunate thing about Stablon is we just don't know enough about it yet...


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe this drug can potentally undo the damage that ssri's have done too are brain wouldn't that be a laugh.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Tianeptine sounds really interesting for depression and perhaps related disorders, more so for its long term effects on neuro-plasticity than the dopamine kick (tho that sounds nice too lol).


----------



## WhiteColor (Jul 20, 2011)

*Buy Pure Tianeptine (Stablon) on eBay and Nootropics REALLY help a lot*

Hint:
Nootropics such as aniracetam are Very helpful with SA

Hint:
eBay has tianeptine. Tianeptine is thought to be nootropic as well. e Bay has aniracetam too. =D =D


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Where does ebay have it?

Even if it does I'd not buy drugs on ebay. That's crazy. They're probably not even genuine.


----------



## hoootenanny (Aug 29, 2014)

Tianeptine is awesome for anxiety and depression. I found it here recently for a killer deal. www.Calmthenerves.com


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

^ So basicly it didn't work for you...(so how could possible work for other)....
U probably checked the side effects before taking it..

I don't really get the connection that because of your reaction, the sellers would Profit on ones missery, and it being "nasty nasty stuff"...

But "be careful" that of course apply to any form of meds/supplements!


----------



## MorsPrincipiumEst (Oct 15, 2015)

I've bought it off a canadian site before


----------



## mmco (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello everyone, can one take these with Stablon:
Hawthorn, Mint, Melissa (Lemon balm), field horsetail, Valerian root , Lemon grass, Aronia, Hibiscus?

I have all of them in a tea that is calming but I wonder if one can take them with Tianeptin?:smile2:


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Can you take this with a SSRI and Remeron?


----------

